# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  my test e dbol 1st cycle

## ty357

Whats up bros. this morning i took a walk on the wild side lol. it wasnt bad at all. jabbed bout 8am. 1st meal 5whole eggs cup of grits spoon of natty pb. went to the gym did legs. 1130 after workout protein shake. 1:30 12ounces of lamb and a cup of rice and brocolli. 3:30 protein shake and spoon of natty pb. 530 12ounce turkey and white rice. 9:00 protein shake. kinda stuffed right now might get up later tonight and have a snack. also spaced the dbol 30mgs through out day.. i will put some pics up in 2 or 3 weeks.

----------


## bjpennnn

fvckkkkkk yaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## CanYouDigIt

RAWR the monster has arrived!~ GL on cycle bro.

----------


## ty357

> fvckkkkkk yaaaaaaaaa.


thanks bj



> RAWR the monster has arrived!~ GL on cycle bro.


thanks bro. bro any extra advice i will definitely appreciate.

----------


## Mooseman33

i have been waiting for this...

you are a beast now, in 10 weeks u will be a fvking monster....

welcome to the dark side brother....

----------


## ty357

> i have been waiting for this...
> 
> you are a beast now, in 10 weeks u will be a fvking monster....
> 
> welcome to the dark side brother....


Thanks moose. I feel like apart of the family now lol. question is my leg supposed to be sore?

----------


## Mooseman33

yeah man, the virgin muscle will be sore for a bit...

delts is the easiest shot...

----------


## ty357

> yeah man, the virgin muscle will be sore for a bit...
> 
> delts is the easiest shot...


yea ima hit the dealt next. my 1st jab was monday morning next one thursday. morning or evening or doesnt matter?. thanks moose

----------


## Mooseman33

doesnt matter...

----------


## ty357

Did chest yesterday. 4sets barbell 4 sets dumbell both incline. 3sets flat bar 3 sets cable crossovers. meals were exactly the same. leg still feels like i got hit by a baseball bat lol. Did any one here drinking grape fruit juice is good during cycle? overall i feel good.

----------


## Mooseman33

the grapefruit juice and dbol shit was proven to not help...
swifto i think wrote some good stuff up about it.

again, i hate quad shots, but u will get use to it.....stop crying like a girl ty....lol

what kind of weight u pushing on those bench sets big guy?

tell me u dont feel great.....

----------


## ty357

> the grapefruit juice and dbol shit was proven to not help...
> swifto i think wrote some good stuff up about it.
> 
> again, i hate quad shots, but u will get use to it.....stop crying like a girl ty....lol
> 
> what kind of weight u pushing on those bench sets big guy?
> 
> tell me u dont feel great.....


Lol but my leg hurt so bad lol ill be ok. honestly i never benched heavy. barbell incline 1-working set 185lb 2set 225 3rd 275. incline dumbell 1-set 80 2nd 100 3rd 120lb. flat bar all 3sets 275. cable crossover 1 set 50lb 2nd 70 3rd 90lb. Those wasnt my max lifts. if you remember a few post ago i just came off a stomach virus so i wasnt feeling that strong.

----------


## mg1228

try your glute----leg always hurt me--but glute was a breeze

----------


## ty357

> try your glute----leg always hurt me--but glute was a breeze


thanks bro ok

----------


## ty357

Up date bros. um check weight this morning and im up 6 1/2 pounds. thought i was seeing things so i checked a couple more times lol. Lower back feel like there two nots there all the time make me feel like stretching alot. Is the lower back thing supposed to happened like that? Feel my self waking up in the middle of the night wanting to eat. should i indulge in that or just wait to my regular schedule meal in the morning? bros two more weeks the pics will be up. oh and how can i get the back to stop from throbbing? and thanks for all the support

----------


## CanYouDigIt

for your back pain, its more then likely "back pumps" <-- I never got them but on dbol alot of people do get it, and for your meals over night, Eat away my friend eat away.. lol

I have to eat 2 meals per night just to keep me sleeping like a baby

----------


## Kibble

Bro the back pumps are vicious on dbol !! I stopped dbol because of that. Deadlifts were impossible! But I was running 50mg. Some people say to take Taurine for back pumps. I never have used Taurine before, so I cannot comment. 

By the way, I do recognize you from another board now  :Wink: 

I cannot wait to see your results bro. Get those pics up!!

But hey... those 'knots' are definately back pumps. They suck ass... but at least you know that the dbol is doing its thing. About the night-time cravings.... I don't know what you should do. I was always waking up around 2am and grabbing a giant bowl of frosted mini wheats. After 3-4 weeks I was putting on too much fat. Maybe you should just down a shake with some pb

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Up date bros. um check weight this morning and im up 6 1/2 pounds. thought i was seeing things so i checked a couple more times lol. Lower back feel like there two nots there all the time make me feel like stretching alot. Is the lower back thing supposed to happened like that? Feel my self waking up in the middle of the night wanting to eat. should i indulge in that or just wait to my regular schedule meal in the morning? bros two more weeks the pics will be up. oh and how can i get the back to stop from throbbing? and thanks for all the support


Good work. You should start packing on weight from that d-bol. (you've clearly already gained quite a bit.) Beware though, that's mostly bloat. You're retaining a lot of water right now. The more 'solid' gains will come in a couple of weeks. Just keep hammering the weights out at the gym. 

Regarding the midnight snack... why don't you just make a pre-made casein protein shake and leave it in the fridge? That will fill you up a bit (IE) perhaps ~ 2 - 3am. 

-VM

----------


## ty357

> for your back pain, its more then likely "back pumps" <-- I never got them but on dbol alot of people do get it, and for your meals over night, Eat away my friend eat away.. lol
> 
> I have to eat 2 meals per night just to keep me sleeping like a baby


yea i wake up in the middle of the night starving. aight so its ok to eat. thanks bro will do.



> Bro the back pumps are vicious on dbol!! I stopped dbol because of that. Deadlifts were impossible! But I was running 50mg. Some people say to take Taurine for back pumps. I never have used Taurine before, so I cannot comment. 
> 
> By the way, I do recognize you from another board now 
> 
> I cannot wait to see your results bro. Get those pics up!!
> 
> But hey... those 'knots' are definately back pumps. They suck ass... but at least you know that the dbol is doing its thing. About the night-time cravings.... I don't know what you should do. I was always waking up around 2am and grabbing a giant bowl of frosted mini wheats. After 3-4 weeks I was putting on too much fat. Maybe you should just down a shake with some pb


yea bro i remember you too but ill try that shake in the middle of the night as well. and yes those back pumps suck. when driving long distant i cant stay still back killing me lol



> Good work. You should start packing on weight from that d-bol. (you've clearly already gained quite a bit.) Beware though, that's mostly bloat. You're retaining a lot of water right now. The more 'solid' gains will come in a couple of weeks. Just keep hammering the weights out at the gym. 
> 
> Regarding the midnight snack... why don't you just make a pre-made casein protein shake and leave it in the fridge? That will fill you up a bit (IE) perhaps ~ 2 - 3am. 
> 
> -VM


yea i figure its bloat. i will definitely do the shake in the middle of the night. thanks bro

----------


## Hard.On

Pictures?

----------


## mg1228

hey ty--if u get time post up ur diet too----would love to look

----------


## ty357

> Pictures?


im going to post some up next week witch will be my 3rd week on



> hey ty--if u get time post up ur diet too----would love to look


ok bro ill post it up later today

----------


## ty357

> hey ty--if u get time post up ur diet too----would love to look


Whats up bro. heres my diet. very simple but its working for me. well i consider this a bulk diet for me. 1st meat 5whole eggs and cup of oat meal and cup of milk. 2nd protein shake 1 spoon natty pb 3rd 10- 12 ounces chicken breast or turkey cup of rice prob a cub of broccoli. 4th protein shake 1 spoon natty. 5th 10 - 12 ounces ground beef cup of rice and veggys. 6 protein shake and 1 spoon natty pb. and may be in the middle of the night another shake.

----------


## ty357

Bros am i supposed to be dreaming like every night?. Scaring the hell out of me. In the middle of the night im jumping out my sleep. My girl dying laughing at me lol. I thought i was your new found brother yall shouldev warned me about these dreams lol.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Bros am i supposed to be dreaming like every night?. Scaring the hell out of me. In the middle of the night im jumping out my sleep. My girl dying laughing at me lol. I thought i was your new found brother yall shouldev warned me about these dreams lol.


i dont remember having any crazy dreams on cycle...it might just be you.....interesting anyways,hope it goes away soon if its freaking you out....

----------


## mg1228

alot of people have crazy dreams on cycle--seem so real, right?

ty--hows that compare to ur diet bfore cycle--similar?

----------


## Twist

> Whats up bro. heres my diet. very simple but its working for me. well i consider this a bulk diet for me. 1st meat 5whole eggs and cup of oat meal and cup of milk. 2nd protein shake 1 spoon natty pb 3rd 10- 12 ounces chicken breast or turkey cup of rice prob a cub of broccoli. 4th protein shake 1 spoon natty. 5th 10 - 12 ounces ground beef cup of rice and veggys. 6 protein shake and 1 spoon natty pb. and may be in the middle of the night another shake.


you eat this^ and look like that?!?! fml

ronnie watch out...

----------


## Kiki

ty, omg man. You have the best genetics on this Earth bro. I showed my friends the pictures of your back a while ago and I remember them saying, "no way this guy fuking juices for sure", lol.

GORILLA GENES

If you ever wanted to compete, you'd easily be able to with the right trainers/advice etc....

----------


## ty357

> alot of people have crazy dreams on cycle--seem so real, right?
> 
> ty--hows that compare to ur diet bfore cycle--similar?


diet is basically the same i just added more shakes. to be honest im still learning this diet thing lol. Yea i thought it was just me those dreams are crazy lol



> you eat this^ and look like that?!?! fml
> 
> ronnie watch out...


lol thanks bro. yup thats how i eat. i feel its working for me tho



> ty, omg man. You have the best genetics on this Earth bro. I showed my friends the pictures of your back a while ago and I remember them saying, "no way this guy fuking juices for sure", lol.
> 
> GORILLA GENES
> 
> If you ever wanted to compete, you'd easily be able to with the right trainers/advice etc....


lol thanks bro. Well im on cycle now lol no shame in my game. I want to compete at the end of the year hopefully. Lets see whats gonna be the outcome of this cycle. thanks again bro

----------


## ty357

WHats up guys. Heres a pic i took on my camara phone before my workout. I should have some better quality ones tomorrow.

----------


## B1gDaddy

Sorry a lttle off topic but i got some natty peanut butter today ( KRAFT kind tho..) and i opened it up an it was all watery.. is that normal ? :s

----------


## Twist

1st meal 5whole eggs and cup of oat meal and cup of milk. *I would do more eggs here, maybe 7 or 8, some more carbs too.*

2nd protein shake 1 spoon natty pb

3rd 10- 12 ounces chicken breast or turkey cup of rice prob a cub of broccoli. *great*

4th protein shake 1 spoon natty. 

5th 10 - 12 ounces ground beef cup of rice and veggys. *make this your last meal*

6 protein shake and 1 spoon natty pb*Make this meal 5 and make it real food, or at least put some real food in there*

I think you have too many shakes man. Like half your meals are shakes. Your other meals are clean though. But the shakes are out of your system super quick. You should probably just sub out 2 shakes for food. Or eat some food and just drink a shake too for the extra nutrients. Your genetics give you the potential to blow the **** up but if your diet is too low on cals then you have nothing to build with. There is nothing like that first cycle.

----------


## ty357

> 1st meal 5whole eggs and cup of oat meal and cup of milk. *I would do more eggs here, maybe 7 or 8, some more carbs too.*
> 
> 2nd protein shake 1 spoon natty pb
> 
> 3rd 10- 12 ounces chicken breast or turkey cup of rice prob a cub of broccoli. *great*
> 
> 4th protein shake 1 spoon natty. 
> 
> 5th 10 - 12 ounces ground beef cup of rice and veggys. *make this your last meal*
> ...


Thanks twist i will definitely do that

----------


## Kiki

ty man, too many shakes IMO.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Big Ty....Like KiKi said to many shakes....Add some more solid foods in place of the shakes.....Also up your carbs and fats...remember you are BULKING so it is ok to gain a small amount of fat!!!!! You are looking great as usual!!!!! Keep up the hard work brother!!!! 

P.S. You better be lifting those 150's next time you do chest!!!! 120's are for GIRLS!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!! LOVE YOU BROTHER!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ty357

> Big Ty....Like KiKi said to many shakes....Add some more solid foods in place of the shakes.....Also up your carbs and fats...remember you are BULKING so it is ok to gain a small amount of fat!!!!! You are looking great as usual!!!!! Keep up the hard work brother!!!! 
> 
> P.S. You better be lifting those 150's next time you do chest!!!! 120's are for GIRLS!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!! LOVE YOU BROTHER!!!!!


Ok thats what im going to do. replace my last shake with a solid meal. LOl and i will lift the 150's next time lol. Thanks Op love you to brother.

----------


## ty357

here we go at the end of the 3rd week. i feel good. still have them crazy back pumps. no acne. libido is there. overall im good. added another meal to the day. strenth is going up. only thing my tendons in my arm starting to hurt. video clip will be up probally next or the following week.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

What back exercises are you doing to get so damn big?  :Haha:

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> here we go at the end of the 3rd week. i feel good. still have them crazy back pumps. no acne. libido is there. overall im good. added another meal to the day. strenth is going up. only thing my tendons in my arm starting to hurt. video clip will be up probally next or the following week.


You should take some taurine, it will clear up those pumps pretty quickly.

Tendons in my arm always hurt as well. lol. I think it's called growing  :Wink/Grin:  

-VM

----------


## ty357

> What back exercises are you doing to get so damn big?


4sets wide grip pull downs 4 ssets close grip pull downs 4sets barbell bentover rows 4sets dumbell rows abd 4sets cable rows. 4 sets weighted hyper extensions



> You should take some taurine, it will clear up those pumps pretty quickly.
> 
> Tendons in my arm always hurt as well. lol. I think it's called growing  
> 
> -VM


thanks VM i will be getting the taurine asap. yaaay im finally growing lol

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> 4sets wide grip pull downs 4 ssets close grip pull downs 4sets barbell bentover rows 4sets dumbell rows abd 4sets cable rows. 4 sets weighted hyper extensions
> 
> 
> thanks VM i will be getting the taurine asap. yaaay im finally growing lol


hmm, I do all those except for wide grip and hyper extensions

Mind posting up your routine? reps, sets and all that jazz

----------


## ty357

> hmm, I do all those except for wide grip and hyper extensions
> 
> Mind posting up your routine? reps, sets and all that jazz


yea thats my routine. reps are 15,12,10,10. for the hyper extensions i just max out all 4 sets

----------


## tjax03

> here we go at the end of the 3rd week. i feel good. still have them crazy back pumps. no acne. libido is there. overall im good. added another meal to the day. strenth is going up. only thing my tendons in my arm starting to hurt. video clip will be up probally next or the following week.


Which tendons hurt? Are there any particular exercises that seem to be causing the pain?

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> yea thats my routine. reps are 15,12,10,10. for the hyper extensions i just max out all 4 sets


Sorry bud, I meant your whole body routine.

----------


## ty357

> Which tendons hurt? Are there any particular exercises that seem to be causing the pain?


the tendons in the middle of my arm. when i do curls and rowing movements



> Sorry bud, I meant your whole body routine.


ok bro ill post it up tomorrow.

----------


## ty357

monday i do legs. 6sets squats,hacks,leg press,and leg curls. and a calf routine top wrote out for me. Tuesday chest 4set barbell incline 4set dumbell incline 3set barbell flat 3set cable crossovers. wednesday back 4set widegrip pull down 4set close grip pull downs 4 set bent over rows 4 sets dumbell rows and 4 sets cable rows. thursday shoulders 4sets military press 4 set dumbell press 4 set side lateral 3 set front lateral. 6set barbell shrugs front and back.

----------


## ty357

guys im also very agitated is this usual during cycle?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> guys im also very agitated is this usual during cycle?


lol.. just breathe and calm yourself down. 

Don't let that 'roid-rage' crap get into your head, it's all hype bro!

(unless you're on hella high dosages of DHT derivatives or tren /halo. LOL).

-VM

----------


## mg1228

i get real agitated at times---and others im fine

it aint really in your head---its the hormone

----------


## ghettoboyd

^^^^^^that being said sense your aware of it keep your cool bro or else peeps will definitly know your "on"....you dont need that kind of attention/trouble...

----------


## ty357

> lol.. just breathe and calm yourself down. 
> 
> Don't let that 'roid-rage' crap get into your head, it's all hype bro!
> 
> (unless you're on hella high dosages of DHT derivatives or tren /halo. LOL).
> 
> -VM


I know im not going crazy tho. im just feeling a lil agitated thats all. 



> ^^^^^^that being said sense your aware of it keep your cool bro or else peeps will definitly know your "on"....you dont need that kind of attention/trouble...


I really dont care what people think but i understand where your coming from bro

----------


## ty357

> i get real agitated at times---and others im fine
> 
> it aint really in your head---its the hormone


You right i know its not in my head. I know exactly how im feeling bro. i know im not crazy lol

----------


## mg1228

do us all a favor and take ur avi down, lol -- everytime i see a post by u i get all down about the way i look--jk lookin stellar

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

Damn Ty, you work out 4 days in a row with no rest? And then what you rest 3 days and do your 4 day workout again?

----------


## ty357

> do us all a favor and take ur avi down, lol -- everytime i see a post by u i get all down about the way i look--jk lookin stellar


lol you look good to mg



> Damn Ty, you work out 4 days in a row with no rest? And then what you rest 3 days and do your 4 day workout again?


i work out 5 days straight monday - friday. i forgot to put arms on friday. i rest sat and sun.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> lol you look good to mg
> 
> 
> i work out 5 days straight monday - friday. i forgot to put arms on friday. i rest sat and sun.


Rest???? Rest???? TWIN.....Rest is for the weak!!!!!! Only if your body tells you to rest...then you rest.....Get back in that gym!!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## goldtravel

> lol you look good to mg
> 
> 
> i work out 5 days straight monday - friday. i forgot to put arms on friday. i rest sat and sun.


What's the arm routine look like?

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> Rest???? Rest???? TWIN.....Rest is for the weak!!!!!! Only if your body tells you to rest...then you rest.....Get back in that gym!!!!!!


How do you know this though? I thought the general rule of thumb was to lift one day and rest the next day for repair of the CNS also?

I feel like Im a type that has fast recovery and "can" hit the gym everyday but Im not sure if Im over training or not

Sorry to hijack this thread but I figured itd be good info for anyone reading this thread too

----------


## ty357

> What's the arm routine look like?


I do arm and tri's superset. 4set rope pull downs with 4 sets barbell curls. 4 sets over head ezbar extensions 4 sets dumbell curls. 4sets over head rope extensions 4 sets preacher curls. 4 sets reverse cable pull downs and 4 sets cable curls. I change my workouts every 30 days

----------


## DaBullet

Damb TY if only I was ripped like you I wouldnt be a virgin anymore!! hahahaha lol just kidding I think I still would be!! lmfao!!! But for reals man good work, cant wait to jump on my first cycle.

----------


## CanYouDigIt

tendons in your arms are starting to hurt, you talking about forearms? when you do any kind of curls? or just lift up a heavy dumbell?

----------


## mg1228

aint that alot of sets for bi and tris---thats 16 a piece--more sets than ur chest workout

hard to argue when u look like that---but still thats alot of sets for such a small muscle group--or am i wrong?

----------


## ty357

> Damb TY if only I was ripped like you I wouldnt be a virgin anymore!! hahahaha lol just kidding I think I still would be!! lmfao!!! But for reals man good work, cant wait to jump on my first cycle.


lol thanks bro and thanks to the guys that been giving me advice along the way.



> tendons in your arms are starting to hurt, you talking about forearms? when you do any kind of curls? or just lift up a heavy dumbell?


Ok its like this i curled and did some bent over rows heavier than i used to because i felt like mentally i could. the weight felt easy but the next morning the tendons in my arm were hurting like hell. you know directly in the middle of your arm in that crease where your arm fold. im feeling much better now tho

----------


## lexruger

this is definently a good thread ! it might show some of the newer people that you can get big without AAS and that hardwork and dedication can lead to results with proper diet and training

----------


## Kiki

Forearm pain sounds like tendonitis (sp?). I've had it before, along with friends. Lasted around a month and I had to take it easy sometimes. Eventually it just goes away.

----------


## ty357

> aint that alot of sets for bi and tris---thats 16 a piece--more sets than ur chest workout
> 
> hard to argue when u look like that---but still thats alot of sets for such a small muscle group--or am i wrong?


wow i never new that. so i should cut down to how many sets?



> this is definently a good thread ! it might show some of the newer people that you can get big without AAS and that hardwork and dedication can lead to results with proper diet and training


yes diet is the hard part but its the key. and to the newer people you could gain size with out aas. im a good example



> Forearm pain sounds like tendonitis (sp?). I've had it before, along with friends. Lasted around a month and I had to take it easy sometimes. Eventually it just goes away.


as of now im not feeling anything. so thats a good thing

----------


## ty357

Guys i eat between 4500-6000 cals and 250-300g of protein a day a day is that enough for maintaining and keeping mass? being that i work and sometimes i dont get all my meals in. so whats the lease amount of cals and protein to maintain mass on a non active day?

----------


## JasonT

It's your bicep tendon ty...I have the same pain currently. I didn't give it enough rest and now it's a persistent thing. Be sure to listen to your body, pain is it's way of telling you to back off. Mine has gotten to a point where pullups hurt like hell (although lat pulldowns aren't that bad for some reason). I feel it more on rows/curls.

I've started hitting bis with back and tris with chest to give bis a longer recovery time. It helps a little.

----------


## bjpennnn

i would bump up the protien at leastt 300grams a day.

----------


## mg1228

ive always read 8-9 sets for arms--maybe some of the other guys can jump in here--imo u are overtraing at 16 sets each for bi and tris---i mean think about it--ur doin 15 sets for chest, alot bigger muscle

bump for advice

----------


## ty357

> It's your bicep tendon ty...I have the same pain currently. I didn't give it enough rest and now it's a persistent thing. Be sure to listen to your body, pain is it's way of telling you to back off. Mine has gotten to a point where pullups hurt like hell (although lat pulldowns aren't that bad for some reason). I feel it more on rows/curls.
> 
> I've started hitting bis with back and tris with chest to give bis a longer recovery time. It helps a little.


your right it was my bicep tendon



> i would bump up the protien at leastt 300grams a day.


ok bj will do. thanks



> ive always read 8-9 sets for arms--maybe some of the other guys can jump in here--imo u are overtraing at 16 sets each for bi and tris---i mean think about it--ur doin 15 sets for chest, alot bigger muscle
> 
> bump for advice


i will agree with that as well

----------


## ty357

damn i jab my left quad for the 1st time monday and once again im limping lol. been going back in forth with delts because i dont feel no where near the soreness as the quads. sex drive is getting crazy. this is the last week of the dbol and i have no acne. oh also i would like to know can one day can i splurge and eat some pizza a lil junk food. looking at the food im eating every day is driving me crazy lol?

----------


## mg1228

hell yea u can splurge one day a week imo

----------


## Mooseman33

splurdge u big beast...

im sending u a PM....

----------


## JasonT

> your right it was my bicep tendon


a good read if you have the time: http://www.eatmoveimprove.com/2009/08/on-tendonitis/

----------


## ty357

> hell yea u can splurge one day a week imo


Thank you man. ive been dying for some pizza hut with garlic bread lol



> splurdge u big beast...
> 
> im sending u a PM....


ok moose



> a good read if you have the time: http://www.eatmoveimprove.com/2009/08/on-tendonitis/


excellent read bro thanks

----------


## ty357

a lil more pics. I could have posed better on the 1st pic and the 3rd pic i think the spread is wider than my previous back spread before.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

Jesus Ty, your back is a monster. I can only imagine where you will be at the end of your cycle.

What day are you on now? And are you feeling anything other than strength gains? Like something that tells yourself "yep its defintely kicking now"

----------


## ty357

> Jesus Ty, your back is a monster. I can only imagine where you will be at the end of your cycle.
> 
> What day are you on now? And are you feeling anything other than strength gains? Like something that tells yourself "yep its defintely kicking now"


Thanks bro. yea strength is kicking in big time. i have more energy and i have more of a want to lift heavier. im currently on the last jab of the 4th week

----------


## tripmachine

wow man!!! awesome results and dedication to get to where you are.... very impressive!!! keep on going/growing! goood shit!

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

That 3rd back picture you posted is straight up f**ing gnarly bro. 

-VM

----------


## ty357

> wow man!!! awesome results and dedication to get to where you are.... very impressive!!! keep on going/growing! goood shit!


thanks trip



> That 3rd back picture you posted is straight up f**ing gnarly bro. 
> 
> -VM


Thanks alot VM.

----------


## YoungBuck024

Where are your abs? haha

----------


## marcus300

Looking great you have great genetics, your back is so thick and wide and your condition is spot on, well done

How are your legs compared to your upper half?

----------


## ty357

> Where are your abs? haha


LOL there under there some where 



> Looking great you have great genetics, your back is so thick and wide and your condition is spot on, well done
> 
> How are your legs compared to your upper half?


Thanks marcus. Yea my legs are doing better than before. I never really was a fan of working them out hard. ill post some pics in the nexr week or two.

----------


## ty357

Whats up guys. I finish the 4th week of dbol yesterday. Bout to pin delt in a couple of minutes. This will be the begining of my 5th week. IM curently up 15pounds. No acne or discomfortable bloat. sex drive is crazy wife is loving it lol. Maybe i have some big balls because mine arent looking like raisins yet lol. Also should i continue eating the same since im done with the dbol? Should i also continue with the A.I? Thanks guys

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Whats up guys. I finish the 4th week of dbol yesterday. Bout to pin delt in a couple of minutes. This will be the begining of my 5th week. IM curently up 15pounds. No acne or discomfortable bloat. sex drive is crazy wife is loving it lol. Maybe i have some big balls because mine arent looking like raisins yet lol. Also should i continue eating the same since im done with the dbol? Should i also continue with the A.I? Thanks guys



Big Ty when did you start feeling the affects of the TEST E? I did my 4th Shot today, which means I am 2 weeks in......I don't think mine has kicked in yet.......I am really missing the D-Bol that I ordered and it has YET to get here....UFB.......Oh well......the M-Drol is doing a little something.....BOOOOOOOOO........****ing sucks ass.......Maybe I will backload with the D-bol once it gets here.......if it does....****ing slow ass shit......

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Whats up guys. I finish the 4th week of dbol yesterday. Bout to pin delt in a couple of minutes. This will be the begining of my 5th week. IM curently up 15pounds. *No acne or discomfortable bloat. sex drive is crazy wife is loving it lol. Maybe i have some big balls because mine arent looking like raisins yet lol. Also should i continue eating the same since im done with the dbol?* Should i also continue with the A.I? Thanks guys


a.) That's awesome you haven't broken out yet. I feel people are most susceptible to break-outs on their first cycle. Just watch out for PCT. I remember that biting me in the ass on my first cycle. 

b.) Your balls may not even shrink on this cycle bro. (IE) There is no doubt after 12 weeks on test + d-bol that your HPTA will be shut down.. but it's not as had a shutdown as adding 19-nors into the mix etc...

Some people don't even like to incorperate HCG in simply test only cycles.

I never see testicular atrophy unless I am on deca or NPP. and then it's pretty significant.

c.) Yes - continue eating the same.

d.) Keep the AI if you want. I don't use one unless necessary; however, different strokes for different folks. 

-VM

----------


## ty357

> Big Ty when did you start feeling the affects of the TEST E? I did my 4th Shot today, which means I am 2 weeks in......I don't think mine has kicked in yet.......I am really missing the D-Bol that I ordered and it has YET to get here....UFB.......Oh well......the M-Drol is doing a little something.....BOOOOOOOOO........****ing sucks ass.......Maybe I will backload with the D-bol once it gets here.......if it does....****ing slow ass shit......


Honestly i felt it kick in around the 4th week appetite pick up like crazy and im f***ing the hell out of the wife lol. I guess those are the tell tell signs of the test e working. With the dbol i gained weight as soon as i popped my 1st one lol. overall i feel super great. loving this ish



> a.) That's awesome you haven't broken out yet. I feel people are most susceptible to break-outs on their first cycle. Just watch out for PCT. I remember that biting me in the ass on my first cycle. 
> 
> b.) Your balls may not even shrink on this cycle bro. (IE) There is no doubt after 12 weeks on test + d-bol that your HPTA will be shut down.. but it's not as had a shutdown as adding 19-nors into the mix etc...
> 
> Some people don't even like to incorperate HCG in simply test only cycles.
> 
> I never see testicular atrophy unless I am on deca or NPP. and then it's pretty significant.
> 
> c.) Yes - continue eating the same.
> ...


Thanks VM. So the clomid and nolva should be ok after this

----------


## candian_born

lookin good brotha

----------


## ty357

Heres how the wheels looking for now.

----------


## ty357

my bad

----------


## slowgainer

great thread ive learned alot and had alot of questions answered keep up the great work

----------


## ghettoboyd

the wheels arnt that far off just keep hitting them hard and they will catch up...looking great as always bro keep at it...

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Thanks VM. *So the clomid and nolva should be ok after this*


The combination of those two SERMS will definitely recover your HPTA post-cycle. No need to complicate things.

Check your PM's bro, I sent you private PCT info..

-VM

----------


## ty357

> lookin good brotha


thanks bro



> great thread ive learned alot and had alot of questions answered keep up the great work


thanks alot bro. glad you got something from this thread.



> the wheels arnt that far off just keep hitting them hard and they will catch up...looking great as always bro keep at it...


Thanks GB. Im hitting them hard. Its funny because i look forward to doing legs now. I never felt that way beore.



> The combination of those two SERMS will definitely recover your HPTA post-cycle. No need to complicate things.
> 
> Check your PM's bro, I sent you private PCT info..
> 
> -VM


Thnks VM. I didnt get the pm

----------


## ty357

5th week progress chest pics guys.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> 5th week progress chest pics guys.


Twin you are looking great!!!! Keep up the great work!!!!!

----------


## 6ft5

Agree w all tha above. Lol! Lookn hulkish! Ull prob drop some water in the near future and your abbs will pop out again. Yeaop, my woman loves to get banged to, it kinda makes me feel like I don't do a good job off cycle, Its cool tho I'm probobly not! Lmao!!

----------


## 6ft5

> ive always read 8-9 sets for arms--maybe some of the other guys can jump in here--imo u are overtraing at 16 sets each for bi and tris---i mean think about it--ur doin 15 sets for chest, alot bigger muscle
> 
> bump for advice


I may not be the right person for a bump but here it goes..
4x Concentration curls
4x skull crushers
Superset
4x strait bar preacher
4x 1 arm over head db or seated heaver two handed single db ext
4x seated hammer curls
4x rope pushdowns or db kick backs
That's it I do 3 sets heavy on chest day v bar pressdown
And 3 ez curls on back day just to roundem out.

----------


## ty357

> Twin you are looking great!!!! Keep up the great work!!!!!


Thanks twin. I just did my last jab for week 5. Hows everything on your end



> Agree w all tha above. Lol! Lookn hulkish! Ull prob drop some water in the near future and your abbs will pop out again. Yeaop, my woman loves to get banged to, it kinda makes me feel like I don't do a good job off cycle, Its cool tho I'm probobly not! Lmao!!


Thanks bro lol. I cant wait to i start dropping the water as well. Wife is loving this cycle more than i am lol

----------


## Okinawa_Power

[QUOTE=ty357;5121521]Thanks twin. I just did my last jab for week 5. Hows everything on your end

I am starting to feel the affects of the TEST E....My sex drive is really up and I am starting to get some acne on my back and shoulders!!! I have not looked at the scale....I go off of what I see in the mirror!!!!! I did my 5th Pin yesterday in the right shoulder and everything went great!!! I will post some pictures on SAT...

----------


## Exilus

hows the weight now? Did you reach your 240 lbs objective?

----------


## ty357

[QUOTE=Okinawa_Power;5122340]


> Thanks twin. I just did my last jab for week 5. Hows everything on your end
> 
> I am starting to feel the affects of the TEST E....My sex drive is really up and I am starting to get some acne on my back and shoulders!!! I have not looked at the scale....I go off of what I see in the mirror!!!!! I did my 5th Pin yesterday in the right shoulder and everything went great!!! I will post some pictures on SAT...


OK twin thats good.



> hows the weight now? Did you reach your 240 lbs objective?


Weight is good bro. im currently 241lbs. I thought i will start to taper of some weight since ive been off the dbol for 2weeks now but im still gaining. I still have no acne or shrunking balls. I guess thats a good thing

----------


## gogetteratl

Great Thread!! You're a Monster! Back is awesome..

----------


## ty357

> Great Thread!! You're a Monster! Back is awesome..


Thanks alot bro.

----------


## ty357

WHats up guys. IM on the beginning of my 6week. diet is exactly the same just took out a shake and replaced with a solid meal. strength is crazy. libido is through the roof. weight is still increasing. I still have no acne and no shrunk balls yet. Only thing i notice is little night sweats not really tht bad though.

----------


## candian_born

way to go ty, you gaining weight like crazyyy

----------


## methyl

Lagging in *ABs* and *forearms(extensors* specifically) very badly. just do ABs 2x/week and heavy deads/traps if you hate direct forearm work but make sure you dont do alternate grip on either it takes stress of of extensors. Then your GOLDEN

----------


## ty357

> way to go ty, you gaining weight like crazyyy


Yup Thanks bro



> Lagging in *ABs* and *forearms(extensors* specifically) very badly. just do ABs 2x/week and heavy deads/traps if you hate direct forearm work but make sure you dont do alternate grip on either it takes stress of of extensors. Then your GOLDEN


Thanks bro. Well i havent did abs since i started this cycle. Im just basically just bulking up. I have a pic of my abs in the pic forum under ab pic. Big difference

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Lagging in *ABs* and *forearms(extensors* specifically) very badly. just do ABs 2x/week and heavy deads/traps if you hate direct forearm work but make sure you dont do alternate grip on either it takes stress of of extensors. Then your GOLDEN


Holy Shit bro don't look at my ab pictures...you would think I have a ****ing keg!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!

----------


## bjpennnn

looking solid bro.

----------


## ty357

> looking solid bro.


Thanks bj

----------


## DaBullet

Damb bro ur a freaking BEAST!!! Man every time I see ur thread you keep me motivated bro! Kepp up the great work!

----------


## ty357

> Damb bro ur a freaking BEAST!!! Man every time I see ur thread you keep me motivated bro! Kepp up the great work!


Thanks DB. Hows everything going with your cycle

----------


## DaBullet

> Thanks DB. Hows everything going with your cycle


Going to start it in two weeks finally got my gear and waiting for the rest of my pct to come in, dont want to start it without having everything on hand. Thanks for all the motivation and help bro. I cant wait to post some before and after pics.

----------


## candian_born

what weight you trying to get to like 250?

----------


## ty357

> what weight you trying to get to like 250?


Yea bro im trying to hit the 250 mark. lets see how much i could keep during and after pct. im already 240+ in my 7th week. Hopefully ill put up some progress pics later.

----------


## Twist

TY you are looking ****ing ripped bro!!! Don't forget to increase your calories as your weight increases. Try to prevent that tapering due to diet. Great progress bro.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i wanna be ty when i grow up....wait a minute, im an old man i guess its to late...

----------


## oldschoolfitness

really lean for 240lbs. you've no doubt worked really hard you deserve those gains. i was just wondering and i may have missed it totally what rep range are you currently using? good luck bro.

----------


## ty357

> TY you are looking ****ing ripped bro!!! Don't forget to increase your calories as your weight increases. Try to prevent that tapering due to diet. Great progress bro.


Thanks twist. Twist i also not drinking all them shakes so i took your advice on that, and i will definitely up my cals through out the day. Can i add fruits to this diet as well



> i wanna be ty when i grow up....wait a minute, im an old man i guess its to late...


LOL its never to late brother



> really lean for 240lbs. you've no doubt worked really hard you deserve those gains. i was just wondering and i may have missed it totally what rep range are you currently using? good luck bro.


Working sets i try to stay in between the 8-12 rep range. thnks bro

----------


## ty357

Here how im looking so far brothers. All the advice and im's i get i follow to a t. Thank you guys. You really help me out alot. Diet is still the freaking same yuk lol. weight is still 240+. Still no acne or small balls. Im lifting everything in the gym. um elbow joints started hurting when i started to increase my weight. Other than that no itchy pecs bloat is not that bad at all. I feel very good. ThaNKS GUYS

----------


## CMonkey

Lookin damn good bro, keep it up!!

----------


## ty357

> Lookin damn good bro, keep it up!!


Thank you bro

----------


## Jumbo18

wow....congrats....nice...wow...lol

----------


## Twist

You are a beast. I see that your bf didn't jump up at all. I honestly think you could eat even more. you said your diet is "yuk" I would like to remind you that you are not the type who has to avoid seasoning and such. You said you are still at 240+ and at your 7 week this is when the gains start to taper. Shove your face bro! MAke your protein shakes with peanut butter and oats and drink 3 per day in addition to your meals. A good way to create a calorie surplus is to take time off. Take a day off in between workouts maybe and eat as much as you can. There are always ways to gain more. You are so big I am actually excited while writing this. lol

----------


## ty357

> wow....congrats....nice...wow...lol


Thanks jumbo



> You are a beast. I see that your bf didn't jump up at all. I honestly think you could eat even more. you said your diet is "yuk" I would like to remind you that you are not the type who has to avoid seasoning and such. You said you are still at 240+ and at your 7 week this is when the gains start to taper. Shove your face bro! MAke your protein shakes with peanut butter and oats and drink 3 per day in addition to your meals. A good way to create a calorie surplus is to take time off. Take a day off in between workouts maybe and eat as much as you can. There are always ways to gain more. You are so big I am actually excited while writing this. lol


Thanks twist. What about adding fruit through out the day? Also im going to add thrd shake back. monday will be the beginning of my 8th week and what ever i could do to keep most of these gain let me kno brother

----------


## CougClan

Wow man! You pretty much look exactly how I want to look. Nice job!

----------


## ty357

> Wow man! You pretty much look exactly how I want to look. Nice job!


Thanks alot bro

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Thanks jumbo
> 
> 
> Thanks twist. What about adding fruit through out the day? Also im going to add thrd shake back. monday will be the beginning of my 8th week and what ever i could do to keep most of these gain let me kno brother



Twin stay away from the fruit...It is full of sugar and will only add fat. Add the shakes like our above friend said to do it will do you good. Don't let all this added muscle go to waste, start eating now...I mean really eating...no more bullshit...up those calories......continue to grow brother!!!!!

----------


## ty357

> Twin stay away from the fruit...It is full of sugar and will only add fat. Add the shakes like our above friend said to do it will do you good. Don't let all this added muscle go to waste, start eating now...I mean really eating...no more bullshit...up those calories......continue to grow brother!!!!!


Thanks alot twin will do

----------


## Twist

You should make your shakes something like this
Grind up oats in coffee grinder and mix that with 30-40g protein, add a scoop of peanut butter and a half cup of milk and blend it right up or shake it whatever. Get as much oats as you can stand in there. Also try to up the amount food you are eating also. You can add fruit pwo or in the morning after breakfast and only cut it off if you start to see some fat gain. I do not expect you to see any fat gains unless you really go to town on the local farmers market. 

This is the part where you want to get as big as possible with minimal fat gains. If you gain fat, ok whatever. Just focus on adding tons of size. Once you hit pct, that is where you want to workout way less and eat just as much if not more to keep the gains. Stimulate the muscle but do not shred it up like on cycle. After PCT put the finishing touches on it with some cardio to get rid of any fat you might have gained. Then once you are happy, revamp your diet and do it all over again.

----------


## ty357

> You should make your shakes something like this
> Grind up oats in coffee grinder and mix that with 30-40g protein, add a scoop of peanut butter and a half cup of milk and blend it right up or shake it whatever. Get as much oats as you can stand in there. Also try to up the amount food you are eating also. You can add fruit pwo or in the morning after breakfast and only cut it off if you start to see some fat gain. I do not expect you to see any fat gains unless you really go to town on the local farmers market. 
> 
> This is the part where you want to get as big as possible with minimal fat gains. If you gain fat, ok whatever. Just focus on adding tons of size. Once you hit pct, that is where you want to workout way less and eat just as much if not more to keep the gains. Stimulate the muscle but do not shred it up like on cycle. After PCT put the finishing touches on it with some cardio to get rid of any fat you might have gained. Then once you are happy, revamp your diet and do it all over again.


ok twist. so i should make my workouts like 45min when i hit pct? do i also lower the weight ive been doing during pct?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> You are a beast. I see that your bf didn't jump up at all. I honestly think you could eat even more. you said your diet is "yuk" I would like to remind you that you are not the type who has to avoid seasoning and such. You said you are still at 240+* and at your 7 week this is when the gains start to taper.* Shove your face bro! MAke your protein shakes with peanut butter and oats and drink 3 per day in addition to your meals. A good way to create a calorie surplus is to take time off. Take a day off in between workouts maybe and eat as much as you can. There are always ways to gain more. You are so big I am actually excited while writing this. lol


He's on Test-E is gains will not be tapering whatsoever, till at least week 10 imo.

chances are he's probably experiencing full-concentrated bloodlevels only now.

-VM

----------


## oldschoolfitness

damn good job man simple as that. front pose of whole body looks like something between model and bodybuilder (a place where about all of us wont to be; damn my genes) seriously good luck congrats on gains and has been a cool thread to follow.

----------


## Twist

> ok twist. so i should make my workouts like 45min when i hit pct? do i also lower the weight ive been doing during pct?


Everyone has different theories on what to do in pct. I recommend eating more and make sure that you don't slip in the diet section, and training short sessions of mainly compound movements. I don't recommend working muscles hard enough that they need time to repair because this is the hardest time for your muscles to repair themselves. I would do something like this: Monday - dips, bench, standing military press, li cardio 
tuesday rest
wednesday - pullups, rows, curls li cardio
thursday rest
friday - squats, calves, lunges
sat-sun rest
workout should only be 30-45 minutes and then low intensity cardio. 

others have different ideas about pct.



> He's on Test-E is gains will not be tapering whatsoever, till at least week 10 imo.
> 
> chances are he's probably experiencing full-concentrated bloodlevels only now.
> 
> -VM


with 2x a week injections his blood levels are pretty high within 3 weeks. Week 5 and up to week 8 he should be making huge gains and week 9 and 10 they should start to taper.

----------


## ty357

> damn good job man simple as that. front pose of whole body looks like something between model and bodybuilder (a place where about all of us wont to be; damn my genes) seriously good luck congrats on gains and has been a cool thread to follow.


Thanks bro.



> Everyone has different theories on what to do in pct. I recommend eating more and make sure that you don't slip in the diet section, and training short sessions of mainly compound movements. I don't recommend working muscles hard enough that they need time to repair because this is the hardest time for your muscles to repair themselves. I would do something like this: Monday - dips, bench, standing military press, li cardio 
> tuesday rest
> wednesday - pullups, rows, curls li cardio
> thursday rest
> friday - squats, calves, lunges
> sat-sun rest
> workout should only be 30-45 minutes and then low intensity cardio. 
> 
> others have different ideas about pct.
> ...


Ok twist ill give that a shot

----------


## Twist

How you doing ty?

----------


## ty357

> How you doing ty?


whats up twist im good. next monday will be my 10 week. I havent droped one pound yet but im also not gaining as much either. weight 243. i want to do my next cycle mid august or september. but there is a local competition in october. Do you think it will be wise to run a cycle so close to a competition. if i could what you think i could run where i could benefit

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam this had gone buy so quick.....please do a before and after comparison picks when your all done im shure everone wants to see the proggression....keep at it bro...

----------


## ty357

> dam this had gone buy so quick.....please do a before and after comparison picks when your all done im shure everone wants to see the proggression....keep at it bro...


THanks bro. I was saying the same thing. It seem just like yesterday when i started lol but everything is going well.

----------


## Hazard

> whats up twist im good. next monday will be my 10 week. I havent droped one pound yet but im also not gaining as much either. weight 243. i want to do my next cycle mid august or september. but there is a local competition in october. Do you think it will be wise to run a cycle so close to a competition. if i could what you think i could run where i could benefit


 
Have you increased your calories lately? Might be time to eat a bit more and sitmulate some more growth.

Regarding a competition..... may be best to run test prop. You could try test prop and masteron . It shouldn't be too rough on you and it's perfect for a comp. 

~Haz~

----------


## ty357

> Have you increased your calories lately? Might be time to eat a bit more and sitmulate some more growth.
> 
> Regarding a competition..... may be best to run test prop. You could try test prop and masteron . It shouldn't be too rough on you and it's perfect for a comp. 
> 
> ~Haz~


Ok HAzard Thanks. I will keep that in mind

----------


## gym_junki

hi there all, im new to this. good job bro looking good.
for a comp id go test prop and tren a, u shouldnt hold water and ull look hard and dry. also prop and masteron sounds good

----------


## ty357

> hi there all, im new to this. good job bro looking good.
> for a comp id go test prop and tren a, u shouldnt hold water and ull look hard and dry. also prop and masteron sounds good


Thanks bro another idea i will look into.

----------


## ty357

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xSbyNYUvhU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kjuBemPjBI

I put two up because some shots are better than the other. Sorry bout the quality and the side view. Let me know what you guys think. thanks bros

----------


## Jumbo18

congrats on everything, looking really well. great genetics!

----------


## ty357

> congrats on everything, looking really well. great genetics!


Thanks jumbo 18

----------


## Morgoth

I agree, great genetics Ty. Can't believe this is your first ever cycle.

----------


## corestorm

jesus christ bro your in AMAZING shape you must have a ****ing wall full of medals for lifting - comps good work man your inspiring !

----------


## ty357

> I agree, great genetics Ty. Can't believe this is your first ever cycle.


yup bro this is my first cycle ever.



> jesus christ bro your in AMAZING shape you must have a ****ing wall full of medals for lifting - comps good work man your inspiring !


Thanks alt bro

----------


## crabmasta

wow ty this is pure insperation thank you for showing everyone what you accomplished naturally and after a cycle

----------


## ty357

> wow ty this is pure insperation thank you for showing everyone what you accomplished naturally and after a cycle


Thank u bro and you welcome. Im still humble and accepting all the knowledge i could get from here. thanks again

----------


## gym_junki

congrats mate looking gr8, just push harder on the abs

----------


## ty357

> congrats mate looking gr8, just push harder on the abs


Thank you bro. I havent done abbs on this cycle. doing them now thank you again

----------


## Mooseman33

well, well, well...look at this fvking monster....

u are just killing it my friend, i really have been waiting to see u blow up, and the time is here..u are a beast brother...

but u do realize, "i hate you"....u genetic freak....

of course my hate is filled with luv....
great work man, great work..

----------


## ty357

> well, well, well...look at this fvking monster....
> 
> u are just killing it my friend, i really have been waiting to see u blow up, and the time is here..u are a beast brother...
> 
> but u do realize, "i hate you"....u genetic freak....
> 
> of course my hate is filled with luv....
> great work man, great work..


Thanks alot my brother moose i truly appreciate feed back from you.

----------


## ty357

Hey guys. Just a quick update. i just finish my 10week. No acne no shrunk balls. Havent lost no weight and strength is through the roof. IM also 245 now. Since you guys told me to add more cals i added that 3rd shake with 4 real meals.Just makes me alil more tired than usual. I havent been putting so much intensity in my upper body because it grows so easy. Been basically focusing on legs for the most part. UM also wanted to run by you guys that i wanted to compete in october and i could safely do another cycle mid aug. I was thinking test p, var, and masteron . Thanks alot guys for everything. I did back yesterday aswell so here we go.
Gota do shoulder today should have some pics of delts up today.

----------


## nycap

i put an ice pack on my back for those pumps, makes it stop hurting at least. i would recomend taking all the dbol at once right before you work out. i take 50mgs before i lift and it gives me more endurance and strength. also and more importantly itll give an anabolic kick start during the post workout window for absorbing protein. you know dbol wheres off so fast that it is too much of a pain to be taking it four times a day and then the dose is so low that isnt doing much. but thats fine cuase the test will keep your blood levels high all the time. even you only take one 250 shot of test e per week your blood levels will be between 175mg and 400mg daily. see thats the point of the adding the dbol to the test. for that extra hard work out and fast recovery. and it works great for that.

----------


## ty357

> i put an ice pack on my back for those pumps, makes it stop hurting at least. i would recomend taking all the dbol at once right before you work out. i take 50mgs before i lift and it gives me more endurance and strength. also and more importantly itll give an anabolic kick start during the post workout window for absorbing protein. you know dbol wheres off so fast that it is too much of a pain to be taking it four times a day and then the dose is so low that isnt doing much. but thats fine cuase the test will keep your blood levels high all the time. even you only take one 250 shot of test e per week your blood levels will be between 175mg and 400mg daily. see thats the point of the adding the dbol to the test. for that extra hard work out and fast recovery. and it works great for that.


Thank you bro. I will keep that in mind for future cycle.

----------


## ty357

I wasnt able to go to the gym today but heres some delt pics with no pump. Thanks fellas

----------


## nycap

your lats are jumbo! looks like you could fly with those wings. no really your physique came in great  :Smilie:

----------


## ty357

> your lats are jumbo! looks like you could fly with those wings. no really your physique came in great


Thanks alot bro. Thats a really strong body part for me

----------


## 6ft5

U look like a human, only bigger, stronger, and freakyer! Awsome!!

----------


## ty357

> U look like a human, only bigger, stronger, and freakyer! Awsome!!


Thanks brother that was a good one lol

----------


## GotBoost?

Def Badass. 

Under your name should be "inspiration" Lol

----------


## ty357

> Def Badass. 
> 
> Under your name should be "inspiration" Lol


Thanks alot bro

----------


## ty357

Hey bros. Well where at the end of my 12th week journey. Thanks to all who followed me and gave me the wanted tips to squeeze out a lil more on this cycle. i definitely appreciate it. My first pin i was so nervous and my last pin i felt the same for some reason. For some reason felt like my friend was leaving lol. I didnt weight myself yet but i know im 240+. Um well ill be having another video up this week. Thank you guys again.

----------


## DaBullet

Good work Ty! Your a beast man! Are you planning on another cycle or this was it for you??

----------


## ty357

> Good work Ty! Your a beast man! Are you planning on another cycle or this was it for you??


Nope db this isnt my last cycle. im planning test p, var and masteron for next one. Wanna try tren but ppl say im not ready yet

----------


## ty357

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGM_8TLoWjI

Thanks again fellas

----------


## stanazol

subscribed to your thread followed it all the way mate u really are a inspiration to everyone. I would give tren .ace + test.prop ago nice short cycle before u compete ty lots of people love that cycle and are really pleased with the results they get even though it is a 6-8 week cycle.

----------


## ty357

> subscribed to your thread followed it all the way mate u really are a inspiration to everyone. I would give tren.ace + test.prop ago nice short cycle before u compete ty lots of people love that cycle and are really pleased with the results they get even though it is a 6-8 week cycle.


Bro thanks alot . I appreciate that. It looks like im going to go the tren a and test p route .

----------


## ty357

Fellas i recalculated my next cycle and i could do it in october. The same month when im supposed to compete. Do you guys recommend i still compete? or i should do another cycle before i compete? Thank you fellas

----------


## stpete

Good work bro. Impressive. You'll love the prop/tren combo, i think that it really doesn't get any better than that combo. 
I can't give you any advice on cycling for a compitition though, sorry. 
I'll be looking for your next cycle!
Good luck.

----------


## ty357

> Good work bro. Impressive. You'll love the prop/tren combo, i think that it really doesn't get any better than that combo. 
> I can't give you any advice on cycling for a compitition though, sorry. 
> I'll be looking for your next cycle!
> Good luck.


Thank you bro

----------


## trooper1978

so what was your start weight and b/f % and what was the end of cycle weight and b/f % ??

----------


## anabolic1979

i dont really comment on this section but u do have great genetics. I think u could add some more size and really have the potential to be a great bodybuilder. U would look killer with more mass. Also your back is awsome

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Fellas i recalculated my next cycle and i could do it in october. The same month when im supposed to compete. Do you guys recommend i still compete? or i should do another cycle before i compete? Thank you fellas


bro u can compeat any time you want you look great its really a matter of what you really want....

----------


## DaBullet

Hey Ty so at what week did you start seeing the most change like muscularity and strength increase??

----------


## ty357

> so what was your start weight and b/f % and what was the end of cycle weight and b/f % ??


started 215-219 bf 8-9 i guess now 240-245 bf 8-10



> i dont really comment on this section but u do have great genetics. I think u could add some more size and really have the potential to be a great bodybuilder. U would look killer with more mass. Also your back is awsome


Thanks alot bro



> bro u can compeat any time you want you look great its really a matter of what you really want....


Thank bro



> Hey Ty so at what week did you start seeing the most change like muscularity and strength increase??


Strength increase at around 3rd weeks in muscularity started to change around week 6. felt like super man from week 8 to 12

----------


## trooper1978

you say you felt like superman?? more like the incredible hulk hahahaha you beast!!

----------


## JasonT

good work ty, you could always get your blood levels tested 8 weeks before the comp and if all is good, do a short cycle

----------


## ty357

> you say you felt like superman?? more like the incredible hulk hahahaha you beast!!


LOL bro its the best feeling in the world. Thnks bro



> good work ty, you could always get your blood levels tested 8 weeks before the comp and if all is good, do a short cycle


Yea thats what im going to do. Thanks alot bro

----------


## ty357

Update brothers. Im feeling good Just a lil tired lately. Labido been picking up like crazy lately lol. I wake up in the middle of the night and i tell my girl well yall know the rest lol. I bought some creatine. My balls are the same size when i started no shrinkage at all. No acne on face or back. Bout 3 small bumps on right shoulder no biggy. Now Should i continue to stuff my face like on cycle? Im 244lb guys. I thought i will be losing since i here alot of the guys say you really dont keep your gains. But i feel like im not holding a lot of water and i feel hard as well. Tomorrow is my off day from the gym. the last video yall seen was in my tenth week. Should i put up a video or just pics?. A course it will be with no pump. Looking for feed back. Thank alot fellas

----------


## ty357

Well fellas this a video of how im looking on the day of pct.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGRIC3C0Pu0

----------


## shortybrolick

Looking good bro

----------


## ty357

Thanks bro

----------


## ty357

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L-JwZ8Qu8Y

----------


## ghettoboyd

simply awesome.......and yea man keep eating a lot to keep your gains you weigh more now so to maintain that weight you must eat more....just dont over do it and loose your leanness....ty rocks!.....

----------


## ty357

> simply awesome.......and yea man keep eating a lot to keep your gains you weigh more now so to maintain that weight you must eat more....just dont over do it and loose your leanness....ty rocks!.....


Thanks brother will do

----------


## rc_p90

do you even squat?

----------


## ty357

> do you even squat?


Yea why?

----------


## BignBig

Your Back is impressive ...

----------


## ty357

> Your Back is impressive ...


Thanks alot bignbig

----------


## oldschoolfitness

got that workout info big guy thanks a lot working it in next week. (rep ranges and exercises)

----------


## ty357

> got that workout info big guy thanks a lot working it in next week. (rep ranges and exercises)


No problem bro. whatever i could do to help out a lil

----------


## dangerous dan

Compleatly missed the log ty, but f*ck ...impressive shit. i see MASSIVE improvements in your chest real thick

----------


## ty357

> Compleatly missed the log ty, but f*ck ...impressive shit. i see MASSIVE improvements in your chest real thick


Thanks dan

----------


## yannick35

Great to see you are eating carbs lol and not only a high protein diet, love your log you look amazing.

I am planning a cycle in September and will surely check out your log to take notes.

Please keep us updated after your PCT is over and how much gains you where able to keep.

You have an amazing mid section, man i really which i had theses genetics, i am at 40 inches right now GRRRR...

Keep up the great work.

----------


## ty357

> Great to see you are eating carbs lol and not only a high protein diet, love your log you look amazing.
> 
> I am planning a cycle in September and will surely check out your log to take notes.
> 
> Please keep us updated after your PCT is over and how much gains you where able to keep.
> 
> You have an amazing mid section, man i really which i had theses genetics, i am at 40 inches right now GRRRR...
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Thanks alot yea im back to carbs now lol. They bot bad either

----------


## tooheyed

thanks for the log. great read. planning on running the same cycle towards the end of the year. do you plan on putting up some before/after comparison pics?

----------


## ty357

> thanks for the log. great read. planning on running the same cycle towards the end of the year. do you plan on putting up some before/after comparison pics?


Thanks bro. I got some before and afters in the members picture section

----------


## Cousinbutch

I'm wondering if you tried the taurine for the back pumps yet? I have a real hard time with that dead lifting, usually get killed warming up.

----------


## ty357

> I'm wondering if you tried the taurine for the back pumps yet? I have a real hard time with that dead lifting, usually get killed warming up.


Yea i did actually felt much better too

----------


## Colts18

Wow, congrats on a great cycle. I'm gonna be starting a similar one soon. I'm hoping to have similar results. Looking forward to seeing how much you keep after PCT. Cheers.

----------


## ty357

> Wow, congrats on a great cycle. I'm gonna be starting a similar one soon. I'm hoping to have similar results. Looking forward to seeing how much you keep after PCT. Cheers.


Thanks bro. Im about on my second week on pct and i feel like sht. my weight is 241. Hopefully when pct over ill be 235. I think i will be able to maintain that until next cycle

----------


## xr8ted

This by far was the best cycle thread EVER!!!!!

----------


## vishus

wow, good thread brother!!!! lots of info and the like, good read. i need to start doing that with mine lol!

----------


## ty357

> This by far was the best cycle thread EVER!!!!!


Thank you brother i appreciate that. I tried to make it informative and entertaining 



> wow, good thread brother!!!! lots of info and the like, good read. i need to start doing that with mine lol!


LOL thanks vishus glad you enjoyed my 1st cycle journey

----------


## ty357

Whats up brothers. Pct is officially over thank god lol. 1st two weeks i felt like sht didnt want to do anything. kept my workouts to 45minutes. my appatitie drastically droped. so diet wasnt on par 100 percent of the time. But i manage to bulk up to 245 and now im around 235. I manage to bring up my lagging parts which was my legs to a descent size. As always thank you guys for everything. And next cycle will be 8 to 10 weeks tren a test p dnt know bout a oral yet. Any advice on dosage of them compounds? Thanks fellas

----------


## ty357

this is for the member who asked me do i squat.

----------


## dezza6969

Fark quads are looking a lot better there mate. Good work

----------


## candian_born

looking good brotha. whats your diet looking like these days? do you got any pics of after pct?

----------


## ty357

> Fark quads are looking a lot better there mate. Good work


Thanks bro



> looking good brotha. whats your diet looking like these days? do you got any pics of after pct?


Diet now is 3meals no shakes. each meal 12ouncea of some meat and cup white rice. Appetite is in the gutter. Im on vacation until the 4th of august, but i got one pic. Ill have some more when i come back.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

enjoy the vacation bro. looking forward to mine also. (in august) quads look great by the way.

----------


## candian_born

sweet, looking jacked bro. enjoy your vacation bro

----------


## ty357

> enjoy the vacation bro. looking forward to mine also. (in august) quads look great by the way.


Thanks bro. I basically focus on them for the most part



> sweet, looking jacked bro. enjoy your vacation bro


Thanks Cborn i will

----------


## BodySculptor

Nice thread.

----------


## bntz305

awesome thread

----------


## Reaver.

Seems like you do every exercise, why no deadlifts?

----------


## kappaz0

come on!!!

----------


## ty357

> Nice thread.


 Thanks alot bro



> awesome thread


 thanks bro



> Seems like you do every exercise, why no deadlifts?


honestly i dont know why, but imma start in the next month

----------

